

Chaosnet, a memo from July 1981 - ziodave
http://gopher.quux.org:70/Archives/usenet-a-news/FA.works/81.07.13_ucbvax.2264_fa.works.txt

======
ziodave
Today we could be using Chaosnet and writing Lisp.

